# Fire in Rocksprings



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Just found a post about a big fire, 10,000+ acres near Rocksprings. Hope everyone's places and firefighters are safe. Anyone in the area? Tried to post a link but having issues doing that.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

The fire started from a unsupervised BBQ pit is what I'm told by a neighbor. The fire started on the property next to mine. I think we missed it by a few 100 acres. ...but still waiting to see.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

sea sick said:


> The fire started from a unsupervised BBQ pit is what I'm told by a neighbor. The fire started on the property next to mine. I think we missed it by a few 100 acres. ...but still waiting to see.


 Where are you Seasick? in relation to RS. ...x2 on everyone being safe.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

sea sick said:


> The fire started from a unsupervised BBQ pit is what I'm told by a neighbor. The fire started on the property next to mine. I think we missed it by a few 100 acres. ...but still waiting to see.


I heard the same thing. Not a good thing to have happen. Hope y'all missed it.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm off CR 550 off of 674...in the old CX ranch. About 5 miles in.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

The Canyon Broadcaster is saying over 20,000 acres since last night.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I have pictures but I can't post it on here. If someone wants to for me,send me your cell# and I'll send them to you so you can. 8324938345


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Praying for all... Looks like a booger...40% contained...

http://www.ksat.com/content/pns/ksat/news/2015/08/11/grass-fire-burns-in-edward-county.html

http://news4sanantonio.com/m/news/f...es-near-Rocksprings-183924.shtml#.Vcp46vnNW7s


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

That's one of the pictures tortuga posted up. I guess it made the headlines. Its a bad thing


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

sea sick said:


> That's one of the pictures tortuga posted up. I guess it made the headlines. Its a bad thing


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

That's the one. Talk about a bad accident. Last time I went out I cooked inside,I didn't even want to start a fire. Hope they can have it controlled soon. I got ahold of the sheriff, let them use my place for some AC and relax. Get out of the heat for a break if they can.


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

http://www.ksat.com/content/pns/ksat/news/2015/08/11/grass-fire-burns-in-edward-county.html

May end up getting close to our place before all is said and done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Isn't there another big fire out toward Sonora as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm hoping they get it contained soon. We are about three or 4 miles north of 377 from there. Might get a little rain out there tomorrow. Hope the forecast is accurate.


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

And now I think our lease is toast. Landowner said his cousin, who lives local, said its out of control and they are only focusing on evacuating people. Just letting it burn. Hope that rain comes tomorrow. 10 blinds, 18 feeders, camper, 4 wheeler, Ranger, cabin, 16ft lowboy trailer... All in danger. Not to mention lease dues. All money town the drain.


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Ran a spotlight line south of Ozona and we had ash falling like snow. I talked to one of my landowners and he was being evacuated on 377 and Cr440. I'll be heading out in the area to check it in the morning. It was so bad that the smoke created its own thunderstorm and lightning! not good for central Edwards Co. As I find things out i'll post up.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Rs Fire*

I'm off of CR550/private road and RR674 in the old Brown Ranch/Black Waterhole Ranch. A neighbor called another neighbor that lives there and I think she said that it was not too close to us and was across the west fork of the Nueces River from us (northwest of us). Sea Sick, if you are in the CX Ranch we are neighbors as I'm across the high fence on your south side. I sure hope they get it contained and put out soon! It sure was looking like we were going to have a great whitetail and turkey season. Now we'll just have to wait and see. Hoping for the best for all, animals included!


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Anyone know whether the fire is northwest of 674 or southeast? Our place is just a couple miles down 674 on the northwest side of the highway from where it intersects 377. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Ita in the west side of 674 and south of 377 as of yesterday. It might have crossed 377 maybe


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Sounds like a southwest wind could push it our way. We're just a couple miles down 674, well before the road changes to a due south direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Found a map showing what all had burned so far. A little too close for comfort at this point. Showing burned areas just a couple miles west of our place.

http://www.arcgis.com/apps/PublicIn...3f4&extent=-101.2992,28.5894,-99.6101,30.2639

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Rs Fire*

Thanks for the map. It appears to be a few miles north of me and Sea Sick. Only 30% contained though.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

steverino said:


> Thanks for the map. It appears to be a few miles north of me and Sea Sick. Only 30% contained though.


Yikes!! Not far north me either. sad3sm


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

I feel for you. We were leasing the pitchfork when it burned up a few years ago. Luckly they aerial sprayed our campsite. We had to put new motors and solar panels on our feeders but the deer never came back.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Hunterbabe?*

Are you still talking to us? This fire is not very far from you and me! Let me know how it's looking to you.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Prayers for all involved...


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the map! Hope everybody spots come out ok


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Fire*

The 4 square ranch has been evacuated, and the fire jumped 377. I don't think the weather will help us much. 
Prayers for everyone in the area. Our rancher is out helping fight the fire, hopefully they can get it under control. Lots of fuel right now.
BB


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Edwards County has a Facebook page but they haven't posted anything as of this morning regarding the fire. 

I emailed the Rocksprings Record to ask if they could post fire updates on their home page. Editor Carolyn Anderson was kind enough to shoot me this response: 

"Sean, at this time I do not know how to post that info on our website. But, for sure in the future we will. 

At present, I have received info from the sheriff that the fire did cross 377 toward hwy 55. 

I just called county agent and he said he was trying to locate water for the tankers, but he was not sure just where fire is now. 

Fire was really moving last night, but now the wind has laid. I'm sure it will pick up though. 

Thanks for your interest. Also, you might look at my facebook page, carolynanderson for a few details. 

Carolyn Anderson 

Just received- 
Edwards Co. just advised the fire area moving n and w toward 277 and 55 has been contained at this time. Unless the wind picks up and changes direction or there's a flare up, they should be getting it under control. I'd say it's very likely it will flare up."


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Had one of those fires up in Fayette county years back when I took a shot at farming outside of Round Top.. Really a scary experience..and ours was only mebbe a thousand acres. Those big mesquite trees explode like a bomb when the intense heat gets to them. Gets your attention right quick.. Wind direction saved our house..but wife would never go back. Volunteer FDs from about a dozen little towns responded and saved us.....SCARY for sure !!!

Praying for those folks out west of us now. Wish they could get some of the rain some of us got yesterday.....


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

So is it moving towards 55? Our place is right off 55!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I,m gonna catch a little flack, but the truth is most small acerge owners have little knowledge of how fast a fire can spread in our current conditions...
wet spring and hot dry summer is prime time wildfire conditions...
maybe it'll clear off a few acers of cedars, tho...


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think most large acreage owners know either unless you've been through it already. I know some that have been though it already. All they say is pray for it to burn out


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Update from Ms. Anderson with the newspaper:

I understand the part of the fire has reversed and is moving in a southern direction again.

Possible evacuation of folks on west side of 674.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sea sick said:


> I don't think most large acreage owners know either unless you've been through it already. I know some that have been though it already. All they say is pray for it to burn out


 small plots w/overgrown veg are the kindling and fuel for these types of fires.
it was bound to happen..
California is a prime example...
hope everyone is safe...
we don't need another 2011 
not knocking small ranchette ownership, but with more people accessing these areas, better chances for this.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

I never would've thought that the amount of acreage owned by a person would correlate to their knowledge of wildfires or lack thereof... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Folsetth said:


> I never would've thought that the amount of acreage owned by a person would correlate to their knowledge of wildfires or lack thereof...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 well, it does..
like I said... gonna get some flak, unaatended BBQ pit REPORTLY started this fire...
larger acerage is usually long-time ownership which relates to many yrs experience...


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Moving South Again!*

Sean,
That's not good news for me! I think there was a chance of a thunderstorm in the forecast. I hope we get a bunch of rain!


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

looks as if we might catch a break as thunderstorms are popping up might just slow it down. wind is shifting all over.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ ya!
just came in from moving a couple of hoses on my poor pecans and looked at radar..
little spots west of SA between 90 and 10 out to Oznoa!


----------



## Tailgator (Oct 8, 2012)

.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Why can't some of you go get your ATV's or trailers?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Hope rain ! Prayers sent for all that live their and hunt up their .


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like rain









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterbabe (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Steverino...it is less then a half mile off my neighbors back fence on one side and on the fence of the other...pretty F*** stressed right now...Billy Cude is there and others on the way...I am going to take donations to the firemen...probably leave around 0300..PM me


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Fire*

Our rancher said it was 1.5 miles from Seco Mayfield's place, about 5 miles from us. They got a bit of a handle on it today with cooler weather, rain and higher humidities. 
Pray for everyone's safety. 
BB


----------



## Tailgator (Oct 8, 2012)

Do yall know how close to 2995 it is?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

It burned our southern fenceline. North of 377 along CR 440. Lost about 50 acres. If it doesn't come at us again, I will count my blessings. Very fortunate. (It's our deer lease, we don't own the land)


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Any new information ?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

My neighbor said they had plenty of heavy rain throughout the area. The fire started on the acreage next to me but never did spread in my direction. Got lucky this go around.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

This picture came from Texas Hill Country Photos


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

We have a member headed down to the Carta Valley tomorrow sure I will get some updates if we don't have any by then.


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

We are headed to our lease tomorrow. Supposedly the fire worked its way up from 377 all the way to our south fenceline. We lost an estimated 50 acres (out of 3200). We should be ok. But hunting the south end won't be as productive. Guessing the fire may have pushed more game onto our place?


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

So far 50% contained and all hotspots were being tended. Air was up and reported they hope to be contaminated by tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

Hate to hear this, those that lost property have my sympathy for sure. We lost everything at our lease in Trinity county (East TX) in the Bearing Fire about 5 years back. Burned our whole place, lost cabins, RVs and vehicles. Timber company strip cut the whole place trying to salvage what timber they could. Afterwards they sold off 3 parcels of the property leaving us with only 690 acres. Positive side is with all the new growth we've had 3 years of the best hunting ever so I guess there was a silver lining. Don't think it was worth the $100K plus in our stuff that burned up. Hope all of y'all come out of this OK.


----------



## geneaustin (Jun 17, 2014)

*Aerial Photos*

Does anyone know where I could find aerial photos of the fire damage? I own some property off of couty road 450 about 3 miles North of 377 and was tyring to find out if the fire managed to get that far West.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Any updates on this situation?


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

This is 4 hrs. old.


----------



## ARICHI (Oct 20, 2011)

80% contained the rain is helping alot...


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Rs Fire?*

Anyone have an update? US Wildfire Map now shows nothing for the area. Hopefully it's 100% contained and out! Thanks to all of the individuals and area fire departments that helped in the fire fighting effort!


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a place 47 miles SW of RS at the intersection of 377 and 277 above L Amistad. Thursday evening I drove down 377 and drove through the burned out area along the road. There were lots of firefighters and equipment staged along the road. I could still see smoke coming from a good ways north of 377. Friday evening lots of thunderstorms moved through the area; I got 1.5" of rain and wind gusts to 50 mph I'm guessing. There were more thunderstorms Saturday evening but they went around my place. Yesterday I drove back east on 377 and saw no smoke nor anything to do with fighting fires. I assumed that with the rain and firefighting effort the fire was out. It was very sad to see the after effects of the fire bordering 377.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

barbless said:


> I have a place 47 miles SW of RS at the intersection of 377 and 277 above L Amistad. Thursday evening I drove down 377 and drove through the burned out area along the road. There were lots of firefighters and equipment staged along the road. I could still see smoke coming from a good ways north of 377. Friday evening lots of thunderstorms moved through the area; I got 1.5" of rain and wind gusts to 50 mph I'm guessing. There were more thunderstorms Saturday evening but they went around my place. Yesterday I drove back east on 377 and saw no smoke nor anything to do with fighting fires. I assumed that with the rain and firefighting effort the fire was out. It was very sad to see the after effects of the fire bordering 377.


Where along 377 did you see the most burned area? I'm just north of downtown Carta Valley and we were ok but I know of a few guys that hunt along 377. Just wondering exactly where the heaviest fire concentration was. God bless the firefighters on this deal and thank God for the rain too.


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Most visible burn is between CR440 and CR450

TFS has it at 100% containment and pretty much out. however dry conditions and 1000hr fuels could be problematic so keep an eye out


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Sorry pg542, I didn't take note of where the fire jumped across 377 but it was well west of RS and nowhere near downtown CV or even the eastern city limit of CV. One thing for sure; gonna be a lot of fence work in the burned out area.


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Lots of close people, we are first high fence past the Carta Valley store.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

No worries barbless.....thomas78 you must be right on the county line or close to it. I'm about 2.5 miles north behind the store. It's a shame the rains quit but we sure had a great Spring. My heart goes out to all the folks that lost out because of the fire. Lotsa damage for the ranchers and the hunters.


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

pg542 you are correct the ranch is split between the two county lines. We are the first place on the left past the store. We got some good rain Friday for those in the area. Sure has been hot and we have been working hard at keeping water stations full at the lease but sure seeing the payoff.


----------

